# Oregon suggestions



## Nancy (Mar 27, 2016)

I thought I had my trip to Oregon all planned out, but ended up with an exchange to Otter Rocks Timeshares.  That leaves me 4 days in Oregon.  Where would you go?  Need to end up in Portland.   Have been to Portland before, so may or may not spend a couple of days there.  Originally was going to Bend area for a few days.  Would you still go there, or maybe Salem?   

Is there someplace else I haven't thought of?   

This is for June.

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Icc5 (Mar 27, 2016)

*Bend*

I would go to Bend.  One of our favorite areas.  While there visit the town of Sisters ( brings you back in time a little).  Check out Eagle Crest just outside of Bend in the town of Redmond.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 27, 2016)

In my opinion, the area in and around Bend is much more interesting than Salem.  You could easily fill a week in the greater Bend area. Getting there from Otter Rock is easy - drop down to Newport, and take Highway 20 eastbound.  A very scenic drive through the mountains, on through Albany, and along the river to Bend. 

If Bend doesn't suit you, consider the north coastal area up and around Seaside, Cannon Beach, and even Astoria.  From Astoria, it's an easy drive across the Columbia River to Cape Disappointment, and the southern Washington coastal area around Long Beach. You can see what Lewis and Clark experienced.  When it's time to head to Portland, it's an easy drive from there.

From Otter Rock, you can explore up and down the coast, seeing some great towns with a diverse history, and some amazing scenery.  June is a great time of year.  Weather will be variable, cool to warm, but not overly hot, and everything will be lush and green.  Even in Bend, which is a lot warmer than the coast, the weather should be very nice.

Have a fun trip!

Dave


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 27, 2016)

Being from Salem Oregon and having traveled to Bend many times for work and pleasure I would suggest Bend or the Oregon Coast. However Redmond is not just outside of Bend it is about a 30 minute drive. In the Bend area in addition to Bend you have Sisters, the Deschutes River, Deschutes Brewery,  the Bend Distillery, south of Bend is the High Desert Museum, etc, etc. Another timeshare in the Bend area is the Worldmark Seventh Mountain Resort, which has a Bend address.


----------



## sue1947 (Mar 27, 2016)

Assuming you are looking at non-timeshare options for lodging for those 4 days:

In the Bend/Central Oregon area:  there are 3 large residential/vacation resort areas that have tons of vacation rentals of all sizes from condos to houses.  Each has bike trails and pools etc.  Sunriver is the largest with the most amenities and is south of Bend, Black Butte is west of Sisters and Eagle Crest is north outside of Redmond.  Note that Eagle Crest has timeshares as part of the larger complex but there are also privately owned homes there as well.  

Near Mt Hood is Whispering Woods, a condo complex that is a timeshare but also lots of rental options.  There will still likely be snow on the trails around Mt Hood so limited hiking, but it is also a decent base for Silver Falls State Park, which will be spectacular in June, or the Columbia Gorge with more waterfalls and history.  

For more beach:  I like the suggestion of Long Beach, WA with Cape Disappointment and the long sandy beach which is different that what you will have at Otter Crest.  Cape Disappointment has the excellent Lewis and Clark museum plus the Discovery Trail for walking or biking and a 20 mile long beach.   There are several state parks that rent out buildings including the lighthouse at Cape Disappointment and some historical houses at Fort Columbia State Park which I've stayed at and enjoyed.  

Otter Crest has extensive tidepools beneath the resort so check up on the lowtides and bring some old tennis shoes for exploring.  

Another non-Oregon option is Mt St Helens which is best in June before the snow melts completely and the dust starts flying.  It's an easy drive to Portland but lodging options are limited so you'd want to explore that.  You could do a couple nights in the Columbia Gorge at Hood River and a night or two near St Helens and then back to the airport.  

So many places, so little time, you'll just have to come back again. 

Sue


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Mar 27, 2016)

How many in your party and what are their ages ?

Are you flying in and out of Portland ?

Interests ? Hiking, golf, wineries, shopping or ?


----------



## bjones9942 (Mar 27, 2016)

I enjoy Lincoln City.  Big enough for a couple of chain supermarkets, and small enough for a little charm.  Plus they have a great motel (Looking Glass Inn) that takes dogs.


----------



## Nancy (Mar 28, 2016)

We are flying out of Portland.  Coming in via Amtrak from Seattle.  

Thanks for suggestions.

Nancy


----------



## Icc5 (Mar 28, 2016)

*30 miles*



geist1223 said:


> Being from Salem Oregon and having traveled to Bend many times for work and pleasure I would suggest Bend or the Oregon Coast. However Redmond is not just outside of Bend it is about a 30 minute drive. In the Bend area in addition to Bend you have Sisters, the Deschutes River, Deschutes Brewery,  the Bend Distillery, south of Bend is the High Desert Museum, etc, etc. Another timeshare in the Bend area is the Worldmark Seventh Mountain Resort, which has a Bend address.



Sorry, we are in California and to us 30 miles is just outside the area.  We travel that daily to get anywhere so I didn't realize the actual distance.  We usually stay at Eagle Crest which I have always referred to friends as Bend because Redmond until recently always seemed so small and Bend is where we drove to for most things.
Ate our best lunch ever at the Deschutes Brewery.  Still trying to get their recipe for candied hops to put in a salad because theirs was so good.


----------



## Laurie (Mar 29, 2016)

John Day Fossil Beds is pretty spectacular, as is Crater Lake, and both areas are worth a couple of days each, aside from timeshare stays. 

We have exchanged into Otter Rock and Whispering Woods as well, so saw good bits of the coast, waterfall trail and Columbia River gorge as well, plus Mt. St. Helens.


----------



## Deb from NC (Mar 30, 2016)

Laurie said:


> John Day Fossil Beds is pretty spectacular, as is Crater Lake, and both areas are worth a couple of days each, aside from timeshare stays.
> 
> We have exchanged into Otter Rock and Whispering Woods as well, so saw good bits of the coast, waterfall trail and Columbia River gorge as well, plus Mt. St. Helens.



I second Crater Lake.  We stayed at the National Park Lodge there and it was wonderful....it has a big long balcony with rocking chairs facing the lake.  Everyone would gather there for coffee in the morning or drinks in the afternoon.  It was gorgeous!


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 30, 2016)

There is a WM -Running Y - within easy driving distance of Crater Lake.


----------



## DianneL (Mar 31, 2016)

*Crater Lake*

We also spent a couple of nights at Crater Lake Lodge.  Great.  Hiked down the Cleetwood Trail and took the boat ride on the lake.  We loved Crater Lake.  It is so beautiful.  After staying at Crater Lake, spent a week in a timeshare at Lincoln.  Flew home out of Portland.  Beautiful part of the country.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 7, 2016)

I would play it by ear. If the Oregon Coast is raining head east to Bend then back to Portland. If the Oregon Coast is nice there is no better place to be, imo. Astoria and some of the old Forts and lighthouses are pretty cool places to see and the drive along the Columbia River to Portland is senic. 

Bill


----------



## Tahiya (Apr 7, 2016)

*Places to go in Oregon*

Where to spend your last four days depends on what you like to do.  In addition to the places already mentioned, the S Coast is nice and sometimes has better weather than the rest of the coast.  In that area, you can take a jet boat up the Rogue R, see the Oregon Caves, and golf at Bandon Dunes ($$$). 

If you like white water rafting, head to Central Oregon and raft the Deschutes, or sign up for a trip on the Klamath while in S Oregon and see Crater Lake on your way N.  Ashland also has the Shakespeare festival year round and their plays are almost always terrific.  Plus it has a cute downtown with good restaurants.

If you haven't driven the Columbia River Gorge from Portland to Hood River, do that, and hike the waterfalls along the way.  You can windsurf/kite board in Hood River and spend a night at Skamania Lodge on your way back to Portland.  The view is beautiful and their restaurant is good.

Lastly, and perhaps least interesting to you since you're from WA:  the Eagle Cap Wilderness and Wallowa Lake area are great for hiking, though may still be cold in June.  Stop in Walla Walla, WA to wine taste on your way back to Portland.


----------



## Deb from NC (Apr 8, 2016)

On our trip to Oregon, we spent 2 nights at the Oregon Caves Chateau ...LOVED it.  It is like going back in time...no tvs or phones...limited cell reception.  The guests all sat in the lobby in the evening and worked puzzles, read, etc.  it was one of my favorite experiences.  The building is on the National Register of Historic places and is gorgeous.  And the tour of the Caves was really interesting too...


----------



## Nancy (Apr 8, 2016)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all the suggestions.  Still undecided.  One minute I think Bend and then the next I don't.   

When I return the rental car depends on what I do.

Thanks all

Nancy


----------



## abbekit (Apr 10, 2016)

Great to read about all this wonderful sightseeing. We're moving to the Portland area in a few months, retiring after a lifetime in Texas. Can't wait to try all the timeshares (and other suggestions) in this part of the country!


----------



## Nancy (Apr 12, 2016)

*Follow-up*

I had an ongoing search in RCI for Bend area for quite awhile.  Decided to change search to include coast and got a match almost immediately.  Decided that was the answer to my problem.  I now have 2 timeshare weeks on coast.  Granted, neither were the resorts I wanted, but they are on the coast.

Thanks all.


----------



## sue1947 (Apr 12, 2016)

Nancy said:


> I had an ongoing search in RCI for Bend area for quite awhile.  Decided to change search to include coast and got a match almost immediately.  Decided that was the answer to my problem.  I now have 2 timeshare weeks on coast.  Granted, neither were the resorts I wanted, but they are on the coast.
> 
> Thanks all.



What was the second resort?   Two weeks on the coast sounds pretty nice.  

Sue


----------



## Nancy (Apr 12, 2016)

*Resorts*

First is Otter Point.  Second one is Rockaway Beach.   Got both with ongoing search.  Originally had Rockaway for first week, but didn't keep it.

Nancy


----------



## sue1947 (Apr 12, 2016)

Nancy said:


> First is Otter Point.  Second one is Rockaway Beach.   Got both with ongoing search.  Originally had Rockaway for first week, but didn't keep it.
> 
> Nancy



I've looked at the Rockaway Beach ones every time I drive by but haven't ever stayed there.  It's far enough north of Otter Rock to open up a different area to explore.  It's closer to Tillamook so will be a good spot to do the Three Capes Loop or north up to Cannon beach.   Otter Rock has the tidepools and Rockaway has the sand; a nice combination.  
You won't want to miss a stop (or two) at the Tillamook creamery for their excellent ice cream and cheese.  

Sue


----------



## Nancy (Apr 12, 2016)

Thanks Sue.  Have been to Tillamonk about 10 years ago.  Will definitely return.  Have been searching RCI for several months.  Eventually put in ongoing search and got Rockaway.  Did not take it, then got Otter Rocks.  Put another search for inland Oregon and no luck.  Saturday changed search to include all of Oregon and had match in less than an hour.  Had to decide whether to take Rockaway or not.  Finally decided to.  Got timeshares, so why not use them.

Nancy


----------



## humor_monger (May 8, 2016)

*Rockaway Beach*

I'm assuming you took a week at Rockaway Beach Resort. We've stayed there 3 times and really like it. It's a small resort with friendly people. 3 stories and no elevator so if you have issues with stairs be sure you call them ahead of time. All rooms face the ocean and most are one bedroom, two bath with a Murphy bed in the living room on most. Very small kitchen work space.

Use Tripadvisor for things to do in the different towns.

Astoria is an easy day trip and you can cross over to Washington and take in Long Beach. There's a cranberry bog museum, kite museum and Marsh's Free Museum (a combo store and museum) to start.

In the area I would stop in Bay City at the Fish Peddler for lunch. Pacific Seafood harvests oysters in the bay and processes them at the restaurant where you can watch them shucking oysters. Very interesting. The Tillamook Smoker outlet store is on the north end of town. The Tillamook Creamery is neat but don't pass up Blue Heron Cheese almost next door. They do soft cheeses and have some different stuff to sample.

If you are into air museums, the one in Tillamook is pretty nice and the Evergreen Air Museum in McMinnville is great. The Spruce Goose is there as well as an SR-71 that used to be stationed right here at Beale AFB.

There are several nice restaurants in Cannon Beach and the town of Seaside has some tourist attractions that are pretty neat along with good restaurants.

Between Rockaway and Otter Rock you have the 3 Capes Scenic byway and a stop in Pacific City at the microbrew pub is a nice  side trip. Lincoln City has the shortest river in the world that drains into the Pacific. You can stop at Jennifer Sears Art Studio and make your own glass float. You need to be able to go 2 days, one to make it and the next to pick it up. www.jennifersearsglassart.com/

Newport has several interesting places including the aquarium and Nye Beach. There's a wax museum and other places along the bay.


----------



## Nancy (May 8, 2016)

Thanks, Humor.  We did take week at Rockaway Beach, but will only be there 4 nights.  Do the first floor units have any view?  

Thanks,
Nancy


----------



## humor_monger (May 9, 2016)

Nancy said:


> Thanks, Humor.  We did take week at Rockaway Beach, but will only be there 4 nights.  Do the first floor units have any view?
> 
> Thanks,
> Nancy



Yes. Both buildings have access on the ocean side. The South building has windows and a door and the north building all units have a sliding glass door facing the ocean from the living room. The resort sits about 15-20 feet aboue the high tide point with rip rap embankment to keep things stabilized. There is a stairway going down to the beach.

Their web page http://ezrbr.com/ has pictures scroll through. The first pic is looking north at the stairs and north building. The two pics of the interior are both of the units in the north building shows couch and Murphy bed and small kitchen area. The pool is in the building at right angles to the south building and the activities room is upstairs above it. The gallery pics show the dining area and new kitchen that are in the units in the south building. The upstairs units in this building have no balconies on the ocean side. All of these units are larger than the north units with bigger kitchens and bedrooms


----------



## Nancy (Jun 18, 2016)

*Returned*

We have returned from Oregon.  Loved Rockaway Beach Resort.  I turned it down once and hesitated to take it, but really really glad we did.   

Just an FYI, the Air Museum is no longer at Tillamook.

Nancy


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 18, 2016)

Nancy said:


> We have returned from Oregon.  Loved Rockaway Beach Resort.  I turned it down once and hesitated to take it, but really really glad we did.
> 
> Just an FYI, the Air Museum is no longer at Tillamook.
> 
> Nancy


 

Did you do the Tillamook Cheese Factory while you were there?


Richard


----------



## Nancy (Jun 19, 2016)

Yes did Tillamook and also Blue Heron (twice).


----------

